
Sphericons (2006) - fanf2
http://www.interocitors.com/polyhedra/n_icons/index.html
======
3131s
Wow! This is one of those tiny corners of the internet that embodies a certain
mystique, like the feeling of stumbling across hidden treasure. I have nothing
to add other than to encourage others to check out the visualizations of these
weird polyhedra, and that it looks like the author has a lot of other cool
work on the page linked at the bottom:

[http://www.interocitors.com/polyhedra/](http://www.interocitors.com/polyhedra/)

~~~
ConceptJunkie
Yeah, you could immediately tell by the style of the page: all content, no
fluff. Cool stuff!

------
detritus
Wonderful, thanks!

Is anyone able to offer some advice on how I might be able to take a wrl/vrml
file and actually meddle with it in 3D?

Perhaps I'm missing something supremely obvious, but I can't import them into
3D software I have and even simply trying to view them in Firefox results in
them being opened in Internet Explorer (using the recommended Cortona3D
plugin).

I didn't realise how fundamentally put to rest vrml has become - there's very
little by way of new stuff out there on the internets...

Help? :\

\- ed

Also, why are the responses in here reported as being 2 hours old, when I
distinctly read them yesterday?!

~~~
yorwba
> Also, why are the responses in here reported as being 2 hours old, when I
> distinctly read them yesterday?!

You're being gaslighted by the second-chance pool. When a submission doesn't
gather many upvotes, but the mods think that it would have fared better if it
had been posted at a different time, they arrange for it to be reposted.
That's implemented by messing with the timestamps, which can be confusing when
you've seen the submission before.

You can see the true timestamp for this submission here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=interocitors.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=interocitors.com)
and for 3131s's comment here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=3131s](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=3131s)

I wonder how well that second-chance pool works. The visit counter at the
bottom of the page is currently at 05247.

~~~
3131s
It's been interesting watching the upvote count on this. I was the first
upvote, then later on once it had fallen off the first page of /newest it
still only had a few upvotes and I assumed it would die. Now after the mod
intervention it's been hanging around the second and third page of /news for
the last day and to my surprise has 37 points.

Since browsing /newest a lot more in the past few months, I've noticed how a
single person can have an outsized impact on the visibility of submissions.
The first upvote is really crucial, it seems people tend to notice anything
with "2 points" or above and then with only a few more upvotes in quick
succession a submission will start to get visiblity on /news. One morning a
few weeks ago I cast the first upvotes on two separate submissions, and then
later in the day both made it to the front page.

------
JdeBP
The first and second hyperlinks are yet another victim of Virgin Media's
abrubt cessation of WWW page hosting services without notice. I believe that
the new target is
[http://sphericon.pjroberts.com/](http://sphericon.pjroberts.com/) .

------
pucado
This would be fun to see as a 3D print!

~~~
Kaibeezy
Set up a group buy from this guy?

[http://www.jordanmetalart.com](http://www.jordanmetalart.com)

He calls them “oloids”.

------
DonHopkins
Floating point D&D dice!

